# New, unposted short stories needed for The Heretic eZine.



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey gang. CP here asking for people to submit new, unposted short stories of around 7000-10000 words to be published in future issues of The Heretic ezine. already, many of you have been published in our magazine, and i hope to get a bunch more of you to submit stories for publication. To download/read past issues of The Heretic, click HERE.

Be sure to include you Name and Email Address at the top of your story. 12pt Times New Roman please.

If you have questions, PM me, ask them here, or hit me up at my email address: [email protected] 

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Unposted I understand, but what if I were to use characters and such from an existing fic on Heresy? 

It`d be a new story, but some characters from my Rp threads and such. I assume that`s okay?


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hmmmm?*

Well, this gets my saliva flowing. I will see what I can cook up. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Unposted I understand, but what if I were to use characters and such from an existing fic on Heresy?
> 
> It`d be a new story, but some characters from my Rp threads and such. I assume that`s okay?





Adrian said:


> Well, this gets my saliva flowing. I will see what I can cook up. Thanks for the invite.


serp, yep feel free to use characters from other stories. it's just the stories that need to be new. it's more fun that way.

Adrian, i do hope you'll submit something. 

CP


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Plotting has begun...


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

The mould within my rotting mind bustles at the sound of this ... the rusted cogs in my heart have begun their shrieking turns. 

The red pox grants me leave of its blessings. I think I'll type something nice up for you ...


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

working on a flawless host story or plotting one anyway hopefully it will live up to my recent better works


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Eh I could always try my hand at writing something 

Actually, I had an idea of something I wanted to try and write anyway. Came to me as i was reading The Heretic actually


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gothik said:


> working on a flawless host story or plotting one anyway hopefully it will live up to my recent better works


cool.  i'm sure it will be just as good as the one in the current issue. 


BlackGuard said:


> The mould within my rotting mind bustles at the sound of this ... the rusted cogs in my heart have begun their shrieking turns.
> 
> The red pox grants me leave of its blessings. I think I'll type something nice up for you ...


feel free. 


Dawnstar said:


> Eh I could always try my hand at writing something
> 
> Actually, I had an idea of something I wanted to try and write anyway. Came to me as i was reading The Heretic actually


glad it's been an inspiration!

CP


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm about a thousand words into my Alpha Legion short. I'll send it to you when I finish.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I made up a drawing, but Drannith sat on it, so it's all wrinkled now. T^T


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

arumichic said:


> I made up a drawing, but Drannith sat on it, so it's all wrinkled now. T^T


Curse you Drannith, you heathen fool! :ireful2:

CP


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

He scoffs at me. T^T
Though micron pen for the win!!! I should be drawing a lil more soon.
So maybe you'll get some if you're lucky.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

arumichic said:


> So maybe you'll get some if you're lucky.


a man can dream can't he? :wink: 

CP :spiteful:


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

>.< 
Wow...I should really think what I write before I put it up on Heresy... >.<
Too many guys not getting any and wanting some. >.<


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

arumichic said:


> >.<
> Wow...I should really think what I write before I put it up on Heresy... >.<
> Too many guys not getting any and wanting some. >.<


don't worry, that's not a problem in my case, you just set yourself up for it. lol

so i've had a few drinks, what of it... :laugh:

anywho, if you can't get that picture straightened out, scan it, and it'll usually turn out ok. if not, just draw another one!

CP


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Heh...I'm not that great at drawing ppl anyways, so it's probably not even eZine worthy.  We'll see.

P.S. light weight!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

arumichic said:


> Too many guys not getting any and wanting some. >.<


It's not that guys always want to get _some_, it's that we always want to get _more._


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

arumichic said:


> Too many guys not getting any and wanting some. >.<


Thats not my problem. I can get some any time, its just that she wont do what I want to do.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Boc said:


> It's not that guys always want to get _some_, it's that we always want to get _more._


So that's why you come onto Heresy and flirt with other men??? ewww... >.< Pass me the lye please.



ThatOtherGuy said:


> Thats not my problem. I can get some any time, its just that she wont do what I want to do.


Well then too bad for you I guess.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

arumichic said:


> Heh...I'm not that great at drawing ppl anyways, so it's probably not even eZine worthy.  We'll see.
> 
> P.S. light weight!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!


i'm sure it's fine.  i'm looking for anything at this point.

p.s. a "few" for me is a case-and-a-half for any normal sized person...

CP


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Commissar Ploss said:


> i'm sure it's fine.  i'm looking for anything at this point.
> 
> p.s. a "few" for me is a case-and-a-half for any normal sized person...
> 
> CP


Which is why I had to laugh afterwords.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

:clapping:thanks for the compliment CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gothik said:


> :clapping:thanks for the compliment CP


you betcha. 

CP


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Does it HAVE to be 40k? I have a friend who would like to write some.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i honestly would prefer it be 40k/WFB, as it's a fanfiction magazine, but if it's suitably science-fictiony i guess i could accept the story. 

CP


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*What is the deadline*

When does the story have to be in. I just started it today so I only have 3,271 words in.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

take your time mate.  submit it whenever you can.

CP


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Great! Best engage brain and get started then:victory:


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Would you mind terribly if it went a bit over 10,000 words? I'm around 900 away from meeting that mark but I don't think that's enough for the ending I want to do. It shouldn't go too far past that though.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

nah, it's fine mate.  that's just a ballpark

CP


----------

